# Mavs sign Jameer Nelson



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @SpearsNBAYahoo: The Mavericks announce the official signing of Jameer Nelson. Here is the Yahoo story from yesterday. http://t.co/oTDWIqEzbM


...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And now they have a decent starting PG. 

Nelson is criminally underrated on this forum. Hes not a star or even close, but hes a serviceable starting point guard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Completely agree. I feel like he's been under-appreciated his entire career.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I still think Harris is going to start, but I'm glad to have Nelson so we don't rely on Felton as our sole backup PG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For those not aware, it's a two-year/$6 million deal.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

R-Star said:


> And now they have a decent starting PG.
> 
> Nelson is criminally underrated on this forum. Hes not a star or even close, but hes a serviceable starting point guard.


Looks like you're right, they plan on starting him at PG. I'd previously been convinced they like Harris to start, but now looks like they don't want to alter Harris' role coming off the bench.

*Stars are aligning for Jameer Nelson to be Mavs’ starting point guard Opening Night *



> DALLAS — With Raymond Felton slated to miss the first four games of the 2014-15 schedule and fellow veteran Devin Harris thriving in a reserve role a season ago, the stars may be aligning for newcomer Jameer Nelson to be the Dallas Mavericks’ starting point guard on Opening Night.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So Nelson/Monta/Parsons/Dirk/Chandler with Harris/Aminu/Wright as the bench mob? I think that team is probably better than last year's team. They won't be a TON better, but they'll be improved.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Biggest question marks are whether Nelson can consistently hit 3pt-ers the way Calderon did, and whether Richard Jefferson can step into Vince Carter's shoes. RJ did put up 10ppg on 45% fg, 40%3pt last year starting for the Jazz.


----------

